# Surefire Classic Weapon light???



## praharin (Apr 11, 2010)

If this is the wrong forum, I apologize. 


I have one of these for my 1911. I love the simplicity and the fact that I don't need a railed 1911 or an add on rail to mount the light. 

The problem is they have been discontinued for several years now, and replacement parts are non-existent. 

Does anyone out there know where I can get spare slide releases and bezels? An spiked bezel would be great, as well. 

I have two bodies, and would really like to complete the extra one. I would also like to collect some spare parts just in case something breaks. 


Thanks


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 11, 2010)

Since there were so many different models, a pic would help. Some parts are avail., but it depends on the model. If I can see it, I might be able to recommend a few replacement parts.

:welcome:


----------



## Size15's (Apr 11, 2010)

praharin said:


> Does anyone out there know where I can get spare slide releases and bezels? An spiked bezel would be great, as well.


:welcome:

Give SureFire a call regarding the slide release. I believe they continue to support these Classic handgun WeaponLights.

The Lamp Module is either L30 (for the single SF123A version), or L60 for the two-SF123A version.
It uses the classic Z32 shock isolated bezel.

SureFire offers an LED replacement kit "BP60L" for Classic WeaponLights that use the Z32 shock isolated bezel. It features a special 'standard' (sic) bezel for the P60L that is a little longer than the standard Z44-BK bezel to prevent the P60L LED Lamp Assembly springs being overly compressed.
The L30 and L60 feature Lamp Module Adapter Collar / Adapter Body which the Z32 screws onto. The BP60L bezel replaces the Z32 so you will still need the L60 for it's Lamp Module Adapter Body since they aren't sold individually.

Anyway, I understand there are aftermarket "spiked" bezel rings that replace the bezel window retaining ring of the standard bezel. I assume they'll also fit the BP60L bezel.

Photos would be great, and please let us know how you get on and take photos of the solutions you find!

Al


----------



## praharin (Apr 11, 2010)

I tried Surefire, and they do not offer replacement parts for it. I was hoping someone here knew of a dealer that still had some leftovers. 







I can get more if you need them.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 12, 2010)

Ah... so its a search for Dealers with old WeaponLight stocks...

Please can you post some photos of the bezel and the collar unscrewed?

On the face of it the BP60L bezel should fit on the collar instead of the Z32, but I'm not sure the P60L functions on only one-SF123A.
However, you can replace the P60L with an aftermarket LED drop-in that is designed for a single SF123A.


----------



## praharin (Apr 12, 2010)

There is a P60L in it right now


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 12, 2010)

That's a _very_ nice looking light with a one-cell body/adapter.

I have one of these for a Sig with no matching host. It seemed rather ungainly, but... I think I'm going to have to find something to mount it to now.

What's that housing-to-bezel adapter called, anyone know?


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 12, 2010)

Chrontius said:


> What's that housing-to-bezel adapter called, anyone know?


 
Wow! That thing looks awesome! Love the flat polymer...I think the adapter just an old "E-To-C" adapter with a Z32???


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 12, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Give SureFire a call regarding the slide release. I believe they continue to support these Classic handgun WeaponLights.



For the pedantic, it's a slide stop, not a slide release.


----------



## praharin (Apr 12, 2010)

It does both  

Besides that, it's the pin through the frame that holds the light on, only on the opposite side. 


I am not sure it's polymer at all, it feels like aluminum, but it's not in front of me, so I could be thinking of something else...


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 12, 2010)

If it's single cell, a P60L will work, but it'll be very dim. I'd go with either an R30/R30 style (if you can find them), or a Malkoff M30. The malkoff will be the brightest single-cell drop-in that'll fit.


----------



## praharin (Apr 12, 2010)

Like I said, there is a P60L in it right now, and it's not noticeably dimmer than the lamp that came with it. The battery life is lousy, relatively, but it actually seems a little brighter than the original.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 13, 2010)

praharin said:


> It does both


 
The original Colt M1911 Gov't Model part is specifically called a Slide Stop. I grant you that SureFire might incorrectly rename the part a Slide Release, but they would be wrong.


----------



## praharin (Apr 13, 2010)

It still does both, not matter what the official name is.


----------



## sbd45acp (Apr 13, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> For the pedantic, it's a slide stop, not a slide release.


Thankfully, for the dyslexic pendantic among us, the two terms are used interchageably. Occasionally "slide lever", "Slide release lever" and or "slide lock" as well. Interestingly, John Moses Browning referred to the device we call the the thumb safety as the "Slide Lock"


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 13, 2010)

The joking point was that Size15's is always harping on the proper terminology for the various SureFire TurboHeads, even down to the capitalization of the letters in TurboHead. So my point was that the proper term for the part is slide stop. That's what the part is called in all of the original Colt M1911 Gov't Model parts diagrams.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 13, 2010)

Justin Case said:


> The joking point was that Size15's is always harping on the proper terminology for the various SureFire TurboHeads, even down to the capitalization of the letters in TurboHead. So my point was that the proper term for the part is slide stop. That's what the part is called in all of the original Colt M1911 Gov't Model parts diagrams.


 
I got ya, Justin...it's not an M962XX...it's an M962xx...I wonder if the light is HA-Type II or HA-Type III??? Just kidding Al:nana:

You "punctuality" is above and beyond.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 13, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Wow! That thing looks awesome! Love the flat polymer...I think the adapter just an old "E-To-C" adapter with a Z32???



It's anodized aluminum - the HA has worn through in spots on mine. It's also not executive threads on there. The adapter has male threads, and the body has female threads.


----------



## conan1911 (Apr 13, 2010)

For the record, our manual refers to it as a "Slide Stop". As a 1911 user and owner I would say that its first and primary resposibility is in fact to "stop" the slide. The fact that is "releases" the slide is a by product. Just my two cents. BTW, the model in the photo above is the 310R. FWIW.


----------



## praharin (Apr 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For the record, our manual refers to it as a "Slide Stop". As a 1911 user and owner I would say that its first and primary resposibility is in fact to "stop" the slide. The fact that is "releases" the slide is a by product. Just my two cents. BTW, the model in the photo above is the 310R. FWIW.



Are there any current products that will replace the bezel on it?


----------



## conan1911 (Apr 13, 2010)

My suggestion would be to replace it with an LM1. http://www.surefire.com/LM1


----------



## praharin (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks, now I just have to find one... 

googling


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 13, 2010)

AWESOME piece of gear ya got there! The Surefire LM1 or a Malkoff M30 would be the two best in terms of single-cell brightness. The LM1 is pricey, but the Malkoff M30 will drop right in. I'd suggest swapping that Z32 bezel for one with a glass lens, no need for shock-isolation with an LED. An advantage to the M30 is that it will fit any of the tactical holsters made to fit a 1911 with a Surefire 310R.

If you want to go with 2-cells, there's gotta be a piece that can go between the body and the lamp module of that light to turn the L30 into an L60... like an A19, but with the shorter threads. If you can use two cells, you can run any of the 2-cell LED dropins or a P60/P61/P60L.

Alternatively, if you can't get your hands on the parts or the modules, using a single R123 rechargeable battery could be used on a 2-cell LED module (maybe that P60L, not sure) with some diminished runtime, but usable brightness. How much brightness and runtime and what the best modules are I'm not sure - some of the crew on here know the combinations for that better than I do, but that's a way to go without having to find obscure parts. Hit Lighthound, get a charger, some good cells, and you'd be good to go.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 13, 2010)

sween1911 said:


> AWESOME piece of gear ya got there! The Surefire LM1 or a Malkoff M30 would be the two best in terms of single-cell brightness, the LM1 is pricey, but the Malkoff M30 will drop right in. I'd suggest swapping that Z32 bezel for one with a glass lens, no need for shock-isolation with an LED.
> 
> If you want to go with 2-cells, there's gotta be a piece that can go between the body and the lamp module of that light to turn the L30 into an L60... like an A19, but with the shorter threads. If you can run two cells, you can run any of the 2-cell LED dropins or a P60/P61/P60L.
> 
> Alternatively, a single rechargeable battery could be used to run a 2-cell module and you're good to go. Some of the crew on here know the combinations for that better than I do.


 
I think the A19 with shorter threads you refer to is the A12. The A21 will make it compatible with tail-caps so you could use it as a hand held, while attaching it to an A12 will extend it for a second cell, while still allowing it to attach to a weapon light housing. Basically what's on the light now is an L30...if that's the case, add an A12 and the you could use a higher powered Malkoff.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 14, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> I think the A19 with shorter threads you refer to is the A12. The A21 will make it compatible with tail-caps so you could use it as a hand held, while attaching it to an A12 will extend it for a second cell, while still allowing it to attach to a weapon light housing. Basically what's on the light now is an L30...if that's the case, add an A12 and the you could use a higher powered Malkoff.



AH HA! I knew it existed somewhere. I made my own A21 with an A19 and a hacksaw. Turned an L30 into a 3P.


----------



## praharin (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I'm going to skip that actually. I won't have a holster for it if I do that. It's hard enough to get a holster for it as it is.


----------



## chnzwh (Apr 16, 2010)

It's lucky enough to own a SF classic light these days...I've been trying hard to find a 310R/610R for a while...Does the OP sell that extra body?


----------



## praharin (Apr 16, 2010)

it's possible, shoot me a PM with an offer.


----------



## chnzwh (Apr 16, 2010)

praharin said:


> it's possible, shoot me a PM with an offer.


Don't know why I cant send a private msg, it says no privilege...could u please send an e-mail to [email protected] so that we can talk? Thanks

*ATTN: NEW MEMBERS!!*


----------



## blue_eyed_spy (Jul 8, 2010)

Does the OP still have that extra housing and willing to part with it, Im desperatly looking for one of these.

-Matt


----------



## praharin (Jul 8, 2010)

I still have the complete unit, though the remote switch is detached. It was becoming unreliable. I might be interested in selling or trading it. 

I cannot contact you through the forum. Post a way for me to get in touch and we'll see if we can work something out. You may just have to turn on receiving PMs from members, or you can send me one. 

Thanks


----------



## Size15's (Jul 8, 2010)

New members have a probation period covering their first few posts before features such as private messages are activated...


----------



## praharin (Jul 8, 2010)

Size15's said:


> New members have a probation period covering their first few posts before features such as private messages are activated...



I didn't notice that about him. Even receiving them? Ok, well... email me at [email protected]

remove the NOSPAM part


----------



## blue_eyed_spy (Jul 8, 2010)

EMail Sent. didnt put a subject line on it. might go to your junk mail. it was from [email protected]


----------



## Leadbelt (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm curious if you ever found a slide release for your 310/610? I have one of these as well. I also have two 603 housing assemblies for Smith and Wesson. I have three slide releases for these three housings but they are all the same. I'm not sure if the Colt and Smith and Wesson use the same release or not. Thanks


----------

